# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Well-established Optometric practice in San Bernardino seeks a

## MichaelGuessford

Well-established, busy Optometric practice in San Bernardino, CA is seeking a buyer - beautiful, up-to-date facility! 
Highlights of this practice sale:

*4,000 sq. ft.* 3 exam rooms*Equipment included*: Humphreys visual field, autorefractor, keratometer, edgerSole doctor currently sees 100 patients/week5 staff members: 1 office manager, 1 tech, 1 receptionist, 1 insurance/billing, 1 opticianPractice's current hours: Mon–Fri 9-5*Asking price is negotiable*Gross revenue for 2022: about $800,000Doctor took home about $120,000 after expenses in 2022 (on just 3 days/week)
This practice is mainly primary care (some pathology), but there is certainly room for more medical billing/equipment if the buyer chooses to go that direction with the practice. 
Opportunities for growth: 

Could add OCT, topographer, and/or retinal cameraCan treat more ocular disease rather than referring out, up to buyer's desired casesCurrent average sale is $160, could be much higher with more medical billing/more glasses and contact lens salesVery little marketing currently - could bring in many more new patients yearly, even with minimal marketing efforts
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: CA-KM-4558-1222
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

